# My Chloe has an itching problem



## Chloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello all it has been awhile since I have been on. I am not understanding a situation here I am having with my dog. 

When I am in Oregon with my dog visiting friends Chloe is fine and has no itching problems. As soon as I arrive in California she goes into this itching frenzy that drives me nuts... She is on a non allergy type of Dog food and has been on it so I know it is not that. She has her flea treatments on time every month.

I am like why the heck is she having such issues with itching like crazy. It was like as soon as we arrived that night she is itching like crazy.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

hmm, strange one as to only happening in a different area. Is the heat very different?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Could it be to do with the difference in water that she drinks??


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It might be a dust or harvest mite that is specific to where you now are, and she has had an allergic reaction to a bite.
Poor dog it must be miserable for her.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Or maybe her bedding? 
Maybe she needs the highest Egyptian cotton thread count available?
She could be a diva poo!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'd bet it is a grass that grows around you. My sister's Bassett has issues like that. I think he takes an antihistamine for it and cortizone when it gets really bad. First step is definitely to get allergy testing done at your vets.


----------



## Chloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Her bedding is the same that has not changed. I have no clue as to why she is going nuts. It is driving me nuts. I have been giving her BENADRYL half tab not doing the trick.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Allergy tests at vet surgery will give you some answers. I'm sure it's drinking Chloe nuts!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Poor Chloe, it's obviously something specific to California......move to Oregon?


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't have any words of wisdom except for the sympathy...same case with Stela. We live in Los Angeles and she itches all the time. Last summer went to Oregon-she was fine !!!! Also, when we went to Lake Tahoe (North CA) , she was fine!?!?!? It must be something in the air or on the grass here 
Benadryl doesn't help either.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It is worth considering cleaning products you are using in the house too as I have heard of dogs having allergies to things used to clean carpets or other soft furnishings so the areas the dog has access to at home are also worth thinking about.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Think you have to look at what you can change first. eg are there carpets in California and not in Oregon? Does one have a grassed yard and the other not? Is her food the same? Could you give her spring water to drink? Do you use the same washing powder for cleaning bedding in both areas? Cleaning floors? When all that sort of thing is looked at, compared and excluded, ( other pets too) then you look at air quality, temperature, altitude etc.


----------



## Chloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Well to me everything is the same. Only difference is it is hotter here. I am thinking the flea issues are much worse here. Even thougth you give them flea meds it seems like that does not help. My aunts dog is itching like crazy too now. I have traveled with Chloe all over the US and she did not have any reactions in different climates. The only problem she has when we were in a farm In PA and even on flea meds she suffered from infestation anyway, until we left then she was fine.

So humm thinking that is the possibility here too. All the animals of my aunts house are deflead we did it at the same time. They are still itchy...

I do not have the money to take allergy tests unfortunately.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Feed virgin coconut oil and see if that helps. It's a wonder ingredient and for some reason seems to help all matter of ailments and especially skin conditions. 

This is the stuff you're after, it's a white solid and you feed half to one teaspoon with each meal. It's worked for a few poos on here. Good luck.

http://www.iherb.com/Now-Foods-Organic-Virgin-Coconut-Oil-54-fl-oz-1-6-L/54241


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Depending on where, California does have a flea problem. I give them an extra dose of flea treatment and wash in a shampoo with essential oils as I know that has been a problem for my two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chloe (Mar 18, 2013)

The Coconut oil is a good idea. I bathed both does several days ago. My aunts dog is also itching so I think it is a flea issue.

Thanks


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Try a different flea treatment, it's a good idea to switch around every six months or so to keep the fleas guessing


----------



## Chloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks will do.


----------

